# White Label DoubleGum



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

This girl is at day 60 of flower. I'm guessing she'll go 70-75 days. No bubble gum smell but she smells very sweet with skunky undertones.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

You always get to it before me BBP


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW that looks sooooo good :hubba: how tall is she?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

Dang dude, you never cease to amaze me.    I can smell her all the way over here.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

*HM*-Sorry about that. Do you have some DG going right now? 
*STB*-Thank you. She is about 2 ft tall. Hopefully i'll yank a lil over an oz from her.
*SM*-Thank you SM. How are you today?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 18, 2008)

:aok:

:48:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

Im finding out getting clones from the club are much cheaper go figure right??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

How much do clubs charge for clones? We don't have clubs around here...like that anyway.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

10-12 bucks depending on the strain they got some good looking strains too....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

> 10-12 bucks depending on the strain they got some good looking strains too


OMG!!! I need to move.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

:aok:  Exactly They got almost all the strains in clones I was pleasently surprised


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

I bet. Idk what i'd think about going around the corner and buying a clone.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

They actually deliver them BBP  :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> They actually deliver them BBP  :hubba:


:stoned::holysheep::doh:I'm in the wrong state!!!


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

I know I was shocked at first next thing that hit my head "Can I get a deal on 50??"


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> I know I was shocked at first next thing that hit my head "Can I get a deal on 50??"


 :laugh::rofl::laugh:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 26, 2008)

She'll be ready to go around day 75:hubba:.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Dec 27, 2008)

She looks great, BBP!!


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 27, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

nice!


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

bet youre excited.
looks great!


----------



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

:ignore::angrywife::hairpull::lama:


----------



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

Post updates!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 29, 2009)

Real nice, BombBud!  Where did you buy the beans?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 30, 2009)

> Post updates!


She's been gone for months now.



> Where did you buy the beans?


Dr Chronic.


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 30, 2009)

i rember when u first posted this i was amazed then and once again after seeing the DBG


----------

